# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Talg/smeer/vet in haren en haarwortel!

## LanCah

Ey,

Ik heb last van een soort van Talg, smeer of vet bij de haarwortel.  :Mad:  

Dit Talg, smeer of vet lijkt een beetje op oorsmeer en is een beetje wit/geel van kleur. Dit zit ook in de haren zelf. Ik dacht misschien aan een soort van overmatige talfproductie?

Het vervelende is dat de haren nu ook uitvallen, aan de wortel zit dus dit Talg, smeer of vet...  :Frown:  

Heeft iemand raad? Iemand hetzelfde? Kan iemand helpen?  :Confused:  

Mvgr. Tom

----------


## LanCah

Niemand een Reactie???  :Frown:

----------

